# My new ORBEA



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Here is my new OPAL with DI2 and 2010 Shamal Ultra










































Zues Stem handle bar and Seatpost
San Marco Zoncolan Carbon Seat
San Marco leather bar tape
Swiss Stop Green Pads.


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek (Mar 31, 2008)

campy wheels with shimano components??? Sacrilegious!!!!!!


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice! How do you like the shifting? I'm going to guess that bike flies! Let's see some more outside pictures:thumbsup:


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek (Mar 31, 2008)

How do you compare the ride of the opal to you orca(s)?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Sweet ride. :thumbsup: 

Zoncolan saddle? Someone else besides me crazy enough to ride that saddle. The thing feels like a 2x4.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

You have to be one of, if not _the most_, dedicated Orbea fans in the world! Your collection is amazing! But you already knew that.....

all I can say is wow.....:thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks everybody for the comments. I would use different wheels on this bike later on when I can find something that works with it. As for the ride, its great shifts are super fast. I just finished moving to a new place and last week was a no bike week and this week well one typhoon after another hope to get a chance to get back riding this weekend and next week. Going for a 100k ride mid october have to get my legs ready!!! Will keep you updated.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Someday maybe you would treat us to a picture of your complete collection, assuming you have a wide angle lense to fit them all in. Nice addition, though I am wondering when you get a new 2010 Orca.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Tort said:


> Someday maybe you would treat us to a picture of your complete collection, assuming you have a wide angle lense to fit them all in.


I second this request. Let's see them all together!


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll try to arrange that. As for getting a 2010 Orca I have thought it over and decided to go against it because the new paint is the same as my Olympic edition white Orca. Also the new 2010 Orca from the spec because its using bb30 its heavier than the 09 models.


----------

